# Computer help pleeeeees



## xbocax (Dec 5, 2010)

so I have a butt load of zines I'd like to scan and put on my flash drive so I and anyone else can always have access to them. Only problem is I dont want to just have a bunch of loose scans the i just bunch up one by one in a folder. Is there any program someone can recommend so that once i scan the entire zine i can just put it all into one file? I have microsoft office and works but i dont even know what program could or would be used for that.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 5, 2010)

not really sure but it'd prolly be a good idea to find a program to make zip files. 

doesn't microsoft office have a way you can make pdf files?


----------



## xbocax (Dec 6, 2010)

yah its jus taking butt loads of time to scan aw well i shall be posting the stuff soon


----------



## Cobo (Dec 9, 2010)

Plenty of programs will convert the scanned image into text which you can copy n paste into one big text file. Here's one:

Free OCR Converts Your Scanned Documents to Text

Then you can email the file to yourself and always have it there and email it to whoever you want. Or if you want it to be public you can put it up on a torrent tracker like demonoid so anyone can download it. Goodluck!


----------



## xbocax (Dec 10, 2010)

thanx!


----------

